# Best Broadband Plan in banglore near Bombanahali 68



## Rajesh345 (Jun 14, 2015)

Previous i was using BBNL yeshwanthpura   10Mbps(around 1.2MBps unlimited plan for 1.3k )  now i am moved to bombanahali i find BBNL is unavailable here only i could find is ACT/Airwire 

Airwire Broadband Connections

vs 

ACT Broadband | Broadband High Speed | Internet Connection | Internet Plans | Internet Broadband | Broadband Bangalore

i find airwire broadband plans better    ,anyone know any other ISP which gives better speed with lower cost ?  (Previous  monthly usage in BBNL 10Mbps plan was (200GB +++  )  


kindly suggest good plan


----------

